

Google mobilizes users in fight for its robots' core values - dsr12
http://paidcontent.org/2012/11/27/google-mobilizes-users-in-fight-for-its-robots-core-values/

======
cathyreisenwitz
These court rulings do not help consumers and Google is smart to proactively
let them know how they'll be affected.

